# Vitamin D Deficiency?



## Jaimee

Hey all! I am curious if Vitamin D deficiency is somehow linked to thyroid cancer? My endo called me last week after checking my level to tell me I am deficient and need to start on a script for it. Just wondering how he knew to check it-- if it's connected somehow?


----------



## desrtbloom

Most people with autoimmune diseases have issues with Vitamin D deficiency at one point or another. It appears that it gets depleted with various thyroid diseases/issues. I have to have mine watched regularly and I take an additional Vitamin D daily. One of the main symptoms of Vitamin D deficiency is fatigue.


----------



## Andros

desrtbloom said:


> Most people with autoimmune diseases have issues with Vitamin D deficiency at one point or another. It appears that it gets depleted with various thyroid diseases/issues. I have to have mine watched regularly and I take an additional Vitamin D daily. One of the main symptoms of Vitamin D deficiency is fatigue.


And there is a reason for that. You might be interested.

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## Andros

desrtbloom said:


> Most people with autoimmune diseases have issues with Vitamin D deficiency at one point or another. It appears that it gets depleted with various thyroid diseases/issues. I have to have mine watched regularly and I take an additional Vitamin D daily. One of the main symptoms of Vitamin D deficiency is fatigue.


Most likely as per this...........

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php


----------



## backtonormal

The whole world needs to know this, or am I the only one who's shocked? All my problems started within a year of starting on vit D supplement. For Pete's sake...


----------



## Andros

backtonormal said:


> The whole world needs to know this, or am I the only one who's shocked? All my problems started within a year of starting on vit D supplement. For Pete's sake...


Yep; the body automatically down regulates. Shame on the doctors. It's latest fad and a real money maker on many fronts.

Help me spread the word! God bless and I hope you get some antibody labs and start to feel better.

Do you know which ones to get? If not, let me know.

Get outside for about 15 minutes every day.Nothing like natural and the pineal gland needs the outdoors also. Very very important for the circadian cycle.


----------



## backtonormal

That's good advice, I need all I can get. And, no, I don't know what antibodies to test for...If you have the time, I'd really appreciate the info. Thanks so much!


----------



## Andros

backtonormal said:


> That's good advice, I need all I can get. And, no, I don't know what antibodies to test for...If you have the time, I'd really appreciate the info. Thanks so much!


I definitely have the time for you and "all"; I live to help others if I am able to do so.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## backtonormal

You're terrific, Andros! I haven't found info on all those tests at the link you provide, but I'm still studying, until the big kids get off the bus. One of them I can't find at all so maybe I'll g***** it, the TBII. Also, assuming my nurse practitioner can get these tests done, will you be able to help translate the results - I'm pretty sure she will know very little about these advanced tests, she only concentrates on TSH, seems like that's the general modus operandi in this part of the world....


----------



## backtonormal

okay, I'm a little slow on the uptake (surprise!), but I think I get it now - I should ask for a thyroid antibody panel as well as my regular TSH, T3, T4 - right?


----------



## Andros

backtonormal said:


> You're terrific, Andros! I haven't found info on all those tests at the link you provide, but I'm still studying, until the big kids get off the bus. One of them I can't find at all so maybe I'll g***** it, the TBII. Also, assuming my nurse practitioner can get these tests done, will you be able to help translate the results - I'm pretty sure she will know very little about these advanced tests, she only concentrates on TSH, seems like that's the general modus operandi in this part of the world....


Of course I and others who post here will help to do that.

Which test can't you find? TSI?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

There is life beyond TSH. Geez, a TSH worshipper. Bad news!

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## Jaimee

I am just now reading through all this vitamin D stuff... I've been taking 50,000 IU twice per week now for a month. Just refilled my script. I'm feeling fine. Good even. Not sure how much of that is the vitamin D and how much is the St. John's Wort I'm taking or how much is just an attitude change... But I'm cool with whichever! lol. I'm feeling very nearly like myself!


----------



## Reporter

Hm, I read that article some months back and inquired of my doctor who looked at me as though I was growing a third eye.

I discontinued the D3 but saw a decline in my levels. Continuing would decrease inflammation temporarily but possibly exacerbate symptoms or make the autoimmune prob worse. So what would one do?? It's a lose-lose scenario, right?


----------



## Andros

Reporter said:


> Hm, I read that article some months back and inquired of my doctor who looked at me as though I was growing a third eye.
> 
> I discontinued the D3 but saw a decline in my levels. Continuing would decrease inflammation temporarily but possibly exacerbate symptoms or make the autoimmune prob worse. So what would one do?? It's a lose-lose scenario, right?


No it's not. Get outside and get a bit of sun of a minimum of 15 minutes per day. 
Do your reasearch and eat foods naturally high in D. Egg yolks are one food item.

Get your autoimmune issues on track to break the depletion cycle.

Not to mention there is a "lot" of controversy as to how much Vitamin D the average person "really" needs in regards to the ranges established by cohorts.


----------

